

Skype confirms 3D video calls are under development - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23866593

======
Dj_Anthony2013
It has its pro and cons. Let us see how this goes.

~~~
JackpotDen
Cons - surveillance Pro - lots of people can pressure you into using it.

